# Your 10 Best CM Buys for 2011 (CD, DVD)



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

'Tis the season of collection reflection, as well as giving. Please share Your 10 Best Classical Music Buys for 2011. CDs and/or DVDs, new and/or old releases/reissues.:tiphat:

From me, something old, something new, all CDs.

D. Scarlatti - Keyboard Sonatas - Tharaud (Virgin)
Haydn - String Quartets, Op. 64 - Auryn Quartet (Tacet)
Haydn - Piano Sonatas Vol. 3 - Bavouzet (Chandos)
Mozart - Horn Concerti - Allegrini/Abbado (DG)
J.S. Bach - Six Sonatas & Partitas - Ehnes (Analekta)
Chopin - Waltzes - Tharaud (Harmonia Mundi)
Ginastera - Cello Concerti - Kosower/Zagrosek (Naxos)
Maderna - Strings - Arditti String Quartet (Naive)
Bartok/Debussy/Mozart - Compilation - Argerich/Kovacevich (Decca)
Bartok - Concertos - Aimard/Bashmet/Kremer/Boulez (DG)


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Not in any particular order, just off the top of my head (all CD's for me as well) -

1. Francesco Tristano (piano) - BachCage album (DGG)
2. M. Castelnuovo-Tedesco - 24 Caprichos de Goya for solo guitar - Zoran Dukic (Naxos, 2 cd set)
3. Rossini - Mose in Egitto, complete opera - under Maestro Fogliani (Naxos, 2 cd set)
4. Album: "Fandango" - Music by Pujol, Boccherini, Haydn, Houghton - Karin Schaupp, guitar with Flinders Quartet (ABC Classics)
5. Bernstein - Sym. #1 "Jeremiah," Sym. #2 "Age of Anxiety," Chichester Psalms - under the baton of the composer (DGG)

That's all for now, I'll be back later with 5 more...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Well... I'll not even make any pretense toward limiting myself toward 10 purchases... I'll merely cite those that have made the greatest impact upon me.

The focus of my purchases this year has still been centered upon the Baroque... although I have made any number of purchases from other eras. Within my efforts to delve deeper into the Baroque, this has been a Handel year for me. Among the most important purchases I made this year I cannot downplay just how many involved Handel's music:










This recital of Handel arias by Bejun Mehta absolutely stunned me. In essentially a single fell swoop Mehta has entered into the company of the finest countertenors and Baroque singers. A "must have" disc for any admirer of Baroque opera or just brilliant vocalists.



















With _The Messiah_, _Solomon_, and _Saul _already in my collection, I had a decent contept of Handel's choral works... or so I thought. Picking up a number of other performances of his choral works I found myself in the possession of one masterwork of vocal music after another! The Sixteen with Harry Christophers absolutely bring this oeuvre to life.



















But then there is this body of Handel's work that has been the greatest revelation to me. Here I am speaking of his Italian Cantatas. Written in his twenties while employed by various Italian courts, Handel was at this point in time the greatest composer in Europe. The elegance, sensuality, and transparency of these works send chills up my back. I cannot recommend the Sixteen recording, those on Gloss, or Natalie Dessay's enthusiastically enough. For those who wonder how some of us can suggest that Handel rates not far beneath Bach, Beethoven, and Mozart, you need to listen to some of this music.










Handel's _Water Music_ and _Royal Fireworks Music_ were among the first classical works I owned. Over the years, I grew bored with them and felt they represented much of what was worst about Handel's English oeuvre. Jordi Savall shakes the dust and the pious reverence to the point of boredom off these works and absolutely brings them to life to the point that when this disc first arrived I ended up playing it 4 or 5 times before placing it on my shelves.

**********


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

What Savall could do for Handel, he could surely do for Bach... right? Right indeed! Savall brings the Brandenburgs to life by refusing to ever forget the dance rhythms that many of Bach's movements were based upon. This is Baroque rock n roll. The Musical Offering had long left me unimpressed as being too dry and abstract... but clearly it was the stiff recording I had. Savall again brought such life to this oeuvre that I have listened again and again.










What Savall did for me with Bach and Handel, Gergiev did with the Nutcracker. This is Tchaikovski's holiday favorite played with such fervor and fire that I found myself thinking, "Damn! This ain't no child's play here!"










Gardiner brought Brahms to life in a similar manner for me... or rather I should say that he cut through the notorious density and fog of Brahms symphonies ( all four of them) and brought a clarity and transparence to these works that has brought them to life for me more than anyone before. The choral performances are brilliant as well.



















If Handel was the composer of the year for me, Philippe Jaroussky was the performer of the year, with me picking up not only the above couple of discs but at least half-a-dozen others as well. Jaroussky's velvet countertenor has brought any number of nearly forgotten Baroque composers back to life. Perhaps the greatest discovery for me was that of J.C. Bach. I must admit that I actually purchased this along with Jaroussky's recordings of Vivaldi's arias having misread the label and thinking I was getting a collection of arias by Bach Sr. (Johann Sebastian). Whatever initial disappointment there was immediately dissipated into sheer joy... and the nagging question: "Why haven't I heard this guy's vocal work before?" I'm guessing we will be hearing more in the future.

**********


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I began my excursions deeper into the Baroque this year with further exploration of Vivaldi. I find myself continually puzzled by those who sing the praises of Monteverdi based upon _L'Orfeo_ and the _Vespers_, more obscure figures such as Biber and Zelenka, or Scarlatti jr. on account of a couple hundred sonatas, while dismissing Vivaldi without ever having really explored his vocal music. Vivaldi's oeuvre is currently undergoing the same sort of rediscovery as Handel's underwent over the last few decades. Any number of operas and choral works have been rediscovered are are being given their first real quality recordings. The opera, Ercole sul Termodonte was recorded with something akin to a "dream cast" and its release greatly anticipated. It did not fail to meet the anticipation. An absolutely thrilling recording. At the same time, Naive released a bargain priced 3 disc set of highlights from three other operas by Vivaldi. The splendours here to be found are hard to believe.










Perhaps the last truly stunning Baroque purchase this year... in terms of totally leading me to a reevaluation of a given composer. Alessandro Scarlatti prior to this disc was largely but a name. I knew he was reportedly the composer of hundreds of cantatas and operas, but like many others I thought of him, if at all, as most importantly the father of Domenico Scarlatti. This... and subsequent recordings of Scarlatti's cantatas and opera arias has led me to suspect that Scarlatti _pere_ may just have been the greater composer after all.










Berlioz has long been another of those composers that were but a name to me. Of course I had the Symphonie Fantastique... but other than that... nothing. Upon first hearing this disc I was floored. I couldn't believe I hadn't heard this music earlier... especially as a great admirer of lieder and melodies and orchestral songs. This was one of the first great symphonic song cycles... and one of the best. I immediately picked up two more recordings (Veronique Gens and Jessye Norman).










I never thought I would need or want another _Song of the Earth_. I already had the Klemperer recording with Christa Ludwig and Fritz Wunderlich, the heartbreaking recording by Kathleen Ferrier with Bruno Walter, and the Herreweghe recording of the more intimate Schoenberg orchestration for chamber orchestra. What more could I want? Except a live recording masterfully recorded with Fritz Wunderlich and Dietrich Fischer Dieskau both at the height of their powers. The recording conveys the tension sensed by the enraptured audience who realizes something truly spectacular is occurring right before them.










While I have always found Schoenberg problematic... knotty... lumpen... Berg and Webern have never left me so perplexed. This is the first recording with the reconstruction of Berg's original vocal finale... the finale eventually hidden by the composer for fear of comparison with vocal finale to Schoenberg's string quartet and more so for fear of recognition of the tragic love that inspired the work.. a love that need to remain hidden. An absolutely marvelous recording.

************


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Those is no "perfect" recording of the Ring. Solti's is bold and dramatic but employs a number of brilliant singers beyond their prime. Karajan's is more subtle... even chamber-like... employing many new singers... some of who are not great Wagnerians. The older recordings by the 3 Ks: Keilberth, Knappertsbusch, and Krauss all capture the voices of the greatest Wagnerian singers of the century at their peaks and live... but at the cost of sound quality... especially of the orchestras. I picked up this set for some $35. A great buy for what... for all its flaws... is a brilliant document of brilliant singers and brilliant music.










I could not turn down the bargain of these inexpensive recordings of Shostakovitch by Vassily Petrenko. After reading several glowing reviews I figured I could not lose. These are indeed thrilling recordings... worthy of comparison with almost any of the "big name" conductors/orchestras. A perfect introduction to Shostakovitch's Symphonies.










One can find a great many marvelous recordings on the budget label Brilliant just as on Naxos. In this instance Elly Amelling and Gerard Souzay offer the greatest performances of the whole of Faure's melodies (songs) available. Both are brilliant singers known for this repertoire and the music itself... Faure's songs... are among the finest in the French canon and should be explored by anyone who only knows Faure for his deservedly famous Requiem.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Just getting started here!,...but so far:

Glenn Gould on Television: The Complete CBC Broadcasts 1954-1977









Artur Rubinstein - The Complete Album Collection









Sergei Prokofiev Complete Symphonies









Earl Wild - Spanish Gems and French Gems









Bach - Complete Works for Solo Violin, Arthur Grumiaux









Sibelius - Complete Symphonies, von Karajan









*Mozart - Complete Symphonies, Hogwood & The Academy of Ancient Music*


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I will put some thought into this and make a better list, but provisionally

The Ten Best

1. Fauré: Piano Quintets - Domus 
2. Rebel: Les Élemens; Gluck: Alessandro; Telemann: Sonata - Goebel
3. Mitsuko Uchida plays Schubert
4. Ravel: Piano Works - Rogé
5. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - Abbado
6. Purcell: Dido & Aeneas, King Arthur, Odes, etc. - Pinnock 
7. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion - Wit 
8. Janácek: Missa Glagolitica, Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - Kubelik
9. Rachmaninov: Symphonies, etc. - Ashkenazy 
10. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition; Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty, The Seasons, 6 Pieces - Pletnev
10 (tie). Janácek: Piano Works - Firkusny
10 (tie). Liszt: Sonata in B minor, etc. - Zimerman


However, I cannot be satisfied without naming a few "honorable mentions": 

- Horowitz Plays Scarlatti
- Rodrigo: Concertos for Guitar & Harp - Romeros, Marriner
- Chopin: Polonaises - Pollini
- Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4; Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 - Hough
- Glass: Uakti 
- Boulez: Répons, Dialogue de l'ombre double
- Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite, etc. - Fricsay 
- Bach: Violin Concertos, etc. - Grumiaux 
- Charpentier: Te Deum - Les Arts Florissants
- Chopin: Ballades - Pollini
- Liszt: Les Années pèlerinage - Kempff 
- Chopin: Preludes - Pogorelich 
- Chopin: Scherzi - Pogorelich 
- The Golden Age of the Romantic Piano Concerto (box set)


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

just received this as a gift from my girlfriend for my bday


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

^^Omg so lucky D:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

...Continuing from my interrupted earlier list, I only got to 5, so -

6. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610 & works by Allegri, Palestrina, Schutz - Pro Cantione Antiqua & ors. under Heinz Hennig (alto, 2 discs)

7. Dvorak: PIano Trios "Dumky" & F minor - Rosamunde Trio, Prague (alto label)

Next two is a tie -
8a. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht, Op. 4 - English Chamber Orch. / Daniel Barenboim (on EMI 2 disc set + other Schoenberg works)
8b. Schoenberg: Pierrot LUnaire, song cycle in 21 parts - Christine Schaeffer, vocals / Ens. Intercontemporain / Pierre Boulez (DGG, with Ode to Napoleon)

& another tie -
9a. Elgar: String Quartet; Piano Quintet - Maggini Quartet with pianist Peter Donohoe (Naxos)
9b. Bernard Herrmann: Echoes for String Quartet - Fine Arts Quartet (on Naxos album - Four American Quartets)

10. Liszt: from The Years of Pilgrimage - Stephanie McCallum, piano (ABC CLassics)


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Some "honorable mentions" -

- Album: Sonatas for violin with Ruggiero Ricci - J.S. Bach, Bartok, Hindemith, Stravinsky, Prokofiev (Decca Eloquence, 2 cd's)

- Album: Andre Rieu - You'll Never Walk Alone - Songs of Hope & Inspiration - Johann Strauss Orch. / Rieu (Polydor / Universal) - This is a special album for Aussies, written as those devastating bushfires raged in Victoria in 2009, Mr. Rieu wrote and dedicated a piece on this album esp. for them, called "Yours Forever," he has a number of Aussie connections, strong ties with this country, he holds us fondly in his heart.

- J. Strauss Jnr. - Jabuka or The Apple Harvest (Operetta in 3 acts) - company under baton of Prof. Christian Pollack (Naxos, 2 cd's)

- Sister Marie Keyrouz, SBC - Chants Sacres de l'Orient - tradition Melchite (Harmonia Mundi white label)

- Rossini - The Barber of Seville (highlights) - company under baton of Silvio Varviso (Decca Eloquence)

- Album: Martha Argerich & S. Bishop Kovacevich - Bartok, Mozart, Debussy (Decca) - Same as for Vaneyes, superb album.

- Weber - Symphonies 1 & 2, orchestral bits of operas (Queensland PO/Georgiadis) (Naxos)

- Bruckner - Sym. #7 - Queensland Sym. Orch. / Muhai Tang (ABC Classics)

- Australian Guitar Music - recital by Aleksandr Tsiboulski - music of Sculthorpe, Dean, HOughton, Edwards (Naxos)

...I can go on, this has been a strong year for discoveries and rediscovery.

Notable concerts also made me appreciate some composers 10 fold more. Eg. J.S. Bach, Xenakis, Brett Dean, guitar music, Schoenberg, Brahms, Dvorak, Mahler, & many more...a very fruitful year indeed...& very good to share this all here...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Any post in which Marie Keyrouz gets appreciation deserves to be liked.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

science said:


> Any post in which Marie Keyrouz gets appreciation deserves to be liked.


Yes, I also got one of that melchite album for a work colleague, she loved it, like me she's into the classical but had never heard of this amazing musician! Not only great vocal range but such expressiveness and emotional intensity...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

And the _music_!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Well... I'll not even make any pretense toward limiting myself toward 10 purchases... I'll merely cite those that have made the greatest impact upon me.


Nice buys there, StlukesguildOhio. I have most of those CDs and agree they are outstanding interpretations of the respective works in every way. I agree in particular the John Eliot Gardiner set of the Brahms symphonies, which I also bought this year, are refreshing interpretations.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Keeping an eye on all these "ties" and "honorable mentions". Bandwidth is precious.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, I'll just do one, since it's the only one I kept track of coming out this year:










Happy!


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

In no particular order...

Bernstein on Omnibus DVD

Complete Liszt Box Set

RCA Living Stereo Box Set

Brilliant Classics Mozart Edition Box Set

Wagner's Ring Mehta/Valencia Bluray

Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet Bluray Acosta/Rojo

Decca Sound Box Set

Der Rosenkavalier Karajan/Saltzburg Scwartzkopf Bluray

Keeping Score: Charles Ives Bluray

And the Complete Rubinstein Edition which I don't have yet, but am Jonesing for like crazy!


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

This year for me was a bit less than last year as far as classical music goes. One CD that I know I won't be found without for a long while, though, is the Opus Kura issue of Enescu's early Columbia recordings. The selections were mostly recorded in 1929, but the minimal remastering, though riddled with hiss, has stunning clarity and lays bare the master's incredibly nuanced playing.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I haven't bought a single CD in the past year :O

I just don't see a need to do so on my fairly tight budget, what with having a Naxos subscription and youtube and other things..


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Gardiner brought Brahms to life in a similar manner for me... or rather I should say that he cut through the notorious density and fog of Brahms symphonies ( all four of them) and brought a clarity and transparence to these works that has brought them to life for me more than anyone before. The choral performances are brilliant as well.


I have that one on my Christmas list. I've been scouring used CD stores for them, and they just aren't popping up, so Santa is my last resort. I really like their version of the Alto Rhapsody.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

I didn't buy as much this year, but ended up with some great purchases in any case.

The best AoF I've heard yet, Nikolayeva:









Probably my favorite piano WTC Book 1 is Tureck's:









I started listening to Brautigam's Beethoven set; got the first couple volumes. I don't fully agree with the interpretation, but it's worth checking out (and the oldschool fortepiano sounds great):









I highly recommend Richard Goode's complete set; he "gets" Beethoven, in my opinion:









I also very much enjoyed this Dvorak SQ performance:









And my intro to lieder:









And hopefully soon I'll be able to report that the Barenboim Ring I ordered is worthy of this list as well!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

*Simon Steen-Andersen,* _Pretty Sound._ Solo and chamber music. The title track is one of the pieces of Simon's I heard live in 2009. _Pretty Sound (Up and Down)_ for piano. Sweet disc.

*John Cage,* _The Works for Percussion I._ The Percussion Group Cincinnati plays the five _Imaginary Landscapes_ and _Credo in Us,_ and does it more beautifully than anyone else to date. This is also the first modern recording to use original instruments.

*Carola Bauckholt,* _Klingt gut._ Pretty bold title. Fortunately, everything on this disc _does_ sound good, so.... I met Carola after a performance of _Treibstoff,_ which was really cool. Another one of her pieces had been performed the night before. Underwhelmed. But _Treibstoff_ was so good, it would have been worth buying this CD for that piece alone.

*Hemmelig Tempo,* _Who Put John Cage on the Guestlist?_ Good clean electroacoustic improvisatory fun. For kids!

*Elena Mendoza,* _Niebla-szenen, Fe de erratas,_ and _Gramática de la indecible._ I got a call a few weeks ago from my local record store that they'd gotten in two new CDs, Elena Mendoza choral works and early works by B.A. Zimmermann. I had never heard any of Zimmermann's early stuff, and I'd never even heard of Elena Mendoza, so was keen to give these a listen. I've only listened once, but the Mendoza album was very cool.

*Aemae,* _Maw._ I don't know whether this is a planned out event or electroacoustic improv, because I haven't read anything about it. It sounds like improv, though, and really good, various improv with all sorts of really cool noises.

I know that's only six. I got a lot of new sub rosa discs, too, in response to their email ad for their "New Series Framework." Lots of people I'd never heard of, like Christian Vogel, Vultures Quartet, Israel Martinez, and Novi_sad. I just named four things there. Four plus six is ten. Yeah.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Ligeti-Clear Or Cloudy Box Set
Schoenberg Orchestral Works EMI
Schnittke-Concert Grosso No.2/Viola Concerto, Moscow Studio Archives CD
Schnittke-Cello Concerto No.2/In Memoriam... on Sony
Alban Berg EMI Gemini 2-CD Set
Penerecki Orchestral Works on EMI
Bartok-Complete Piano Music by Zoltan Kocsis Decca label
Poulenc- Concertos/Choral Music Box Set Decca label
Boulez Conducts Schoenberg II Sony Box
Works Of Igor Stravinsky Sony Box


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

some guy said:


> Lots of people I'd never heard of, like Christian Vogel, Vultures Quartet, Israel Martinez, and Novi_sad. I just named four things there. Four plus six is ten. Yeah.


hehe, if some guy hasn't heard of something in the world of modern music, I'd question whether it really exists


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> I have that one on my Christmas list. I've been scouring used CD stores for them, and they just aren't popping up, so Santa is my last resort. I really like their version of the Alto Rhapsody.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

nefigah said:


> hehe, if some guy hasn't heard of something in the world of modern music, I'd question whether it really exists


Hahaha, I _wish_!:lol:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Maybe to help joggle a few buy memories, here are some "professional picks for 2011". Feel free to discuss.

Alex Ross

http://www.newyorker.com/online/blo...-best-classical-music-recordings-of-2011.html

CBC in Concert

http://www.cbc.ca/radio2/saic/2011/12/10/the-best-of-2011---recommended-classical-recordings/

NPR

http://www.npr.org/blogs/deceptivec...npr-classicals-best-albums-of-the-year-so-far

WFMT

http://blogs.wfmt.com/newreleases/2011/12/08/the-best-classical-recordings-of-2011/

Chicago Tribune

http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...ca-quartet-string-quartets-nos-ecm-new-series

Readings

http://www.readings.com.au/news/the-best-classical-music-of-2011

New York Timeout

http://newyork.timeout.com/music-nightlife/classical-opera/2330353/the-best-classical-albums-of-2011

Amazon.com

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht...d_t=101&pf_rd_p=1337869802&pf_rd_i=3454852011

Grammy

http://www.classical963fm.com/blog/Grammy-Nominations-2012


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

Haven't bought CDs for years, but looking around at what the great classical record labels are doing is enough to make those of us who remember expensive LPs in the 80s drool.

So I've just bought 12 CDs of Celibidache conducting Bruckner 3-9 +masses (EMI) for all of £20 on Amazon UK.
Remarkable.

And I've got my eye on a box 14 CDs of Sviatoslav Richter for not much more than a quid each.
Jacqui du Pre is similarly priced.
<shakes head>
GG


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Szymanowski, Stabat Mater and 3rd Symphony - Simon Rattle, EMI
Janacek, Mass in E Flat and Kodaly, Missa Brevis - Westminster Cathedral Choir, Hyperion
Shostakovich, Violin and Cello Concertos - Oistrach and Rostropovich, Masterworks Heritage
Shostakovich Symphonies - Kyrill Kondrashin, Aulos
Webern, Complete Vocal Chamber Works - Dorothy Dorrow, Koch
Sibelius, Symphonies - Vanska, BIS
Rachmaninov, Piano concertos - Vladimir Ashkenazy/Previn, London
Schumann, Symphonies - David Zinman, Arte Nova
Beethoven, Symphonies - Karajan, DG (1970s recording)
Dowland, Lute Works - O'Dette, Astree


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Berliner-Phil...7EV0/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1323834846&sr=8-7

Best DVD purchase in a good while.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> Schumann, Symphonies - David Zinman, Arte Nova


^^ made it to my list as well

Started filling some big gaps in my collection last year and continued in 2011.

My favorites 2011 purchases

Beethoven - Symphonies - Karajan ('63 DG) - _big surprise_
Sibelius - Symphonies & Tone Poems - Jarvi (DG)
Brahms - Piano Quartets - Beaux Arts Trio, etc (Philips)
Beriot - Works for Two Violins - Christine Sohn/John Marcus (Naxos)
Schumann - Symphonies - Zinman (Arte Nova)
Bach, J.S. - Magnificat - Herreweghe (Harmonia Mundi)
Mahler - Symphony No.4 - Szell (Sony) - _big surprise_
Schumann - Piano Concerto & Waldszenen - Richter (DG)
Mahler - Symphonies - Levine (Sony/RCA) - _big surprise_
Beethoven - String Trios - Kandinsky String Trio (Arte Nova)

Most of these recordings made me expand my listening experience tremendously and triggered subsequent purchases


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm gonna try this by month:

January: Bolshoi Experience - Highlights from Russian Opera (Vols 1 & 2), Pentatone
A lot of fun!

February: Sarasate - Music for Violin & Orchestra (Vols 1-3), also various albums for Violin & Piano, Tianwa Yang, Naxos
What a great series! I recommend all of these.

March: Beethoven Piano Concertos 4 & 5, Sudbin/Vanska, BIS
I have a few versions of these, but these versions are much much better than the rest. PC#4 is a revelation.

April: Bonis: La Joueuse de Flûte, Ruhland/Wiek/etc, Hanssler Classic
This one is pretty obscure, but really good!

May: Farrenc: Works for Violin and Piano, Prouvost/Cabasso, Integral Classic
Another obscure but great female composer. Pure joy.

June: Saint-Saens: Carnaval des Animaux, etc, Capucon/Pahud/Braley/etc, EMI Classics
A very nice chamber music version of this old warhorse. The rest of the disc is equally great.

July: Alkan & Chopin: Cello Sonatas, Gerhardt, Osborne, Hyperion
Really good stuff, especially the Chopin.

August: Sibelius: Complete Symphonies etc, Vanska/Lahti, BIS
A great bargain, but even better music. Check out Snofrid!

September: Busoni: Piano Concerto, Hamelin/Elder, Hyperion
This might be the Lady Gaga of Piano Concertos! Way over the top, but delightful.

October: Vivaldi: Ercole Sul Termodonte, Biondi/Europa Galante, Virgin Classics
Not really my cup of tea, but really good anyway.

November: Falla: El Amor Brujo etc, Udaeta/Orquesta Joven De Andalucia, ???
This is the 1915 one-act opera version with speaking parts, not the later mostly orchestral version. And let me tell you Esperanza Fernandez can sing this part! No prissy overfed soprano here, but a dangerous seductress who will have you sweating in the best/worst way. Wow!

December: Emanuel Ensemble Works for Flute/Cello/Piano by Kapustin/Gaubert/Schumann/Borne/Farrenc/Piazzolla, Champs Hill
A very nice collection. Kapustin is a god, Farrenc is always good, the Schumann is fantastic, etc

Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

Let me just reiterate how good Esperanza Fernandez is. You can sample this album on iTunes if you search by "Orquesta Joven". Check out tracks #2, #12, etc. But change "dangerous seductress" to "sun-dried Moorish gypsy" in the above description.

On the other hand, just found this picture:









And this one:









Make up your own mind!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

BPS said:


> October: Vivaldi: Ercole Sul Termodonte, Biondi/Europa Galante, Virgin Classics
> Not really my cup of tea, but really good anyway.


Not my cup, either, but what magnificent scholarship and production. Biondi must be thrilled and proud of the end result.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

For those who haven't posted their "best" 2011 picks (any amount), or those who have additions, it's not too late.

More "professional" picks for 2011...

NY Times

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/25/arts/music/classical-music-cd-gift-guide.html

Arkiv Music

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/listPage.jsp?list_id=2496&page_size=100

Boston Globe

http://bostonglobe.com/arts/music/2...-top-albums/4yo2gwWRrzZRlvLlTXYAAJ/story.html

Madison Magazine

http://www.madisonmagazine.com/Blog...Stocking-Stuffers-for-Classical-Music-Lovers/

City Paper/Philadelphia

http://www.citypaper.net/music/2011-12-08-top-classical-albums-of-2011.html

Ionarts

http://ionarts.blogspot.com/2011/12/best-recordings-of-2011-1-10.html


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

The music for ''The Last Story'' is mostly orchestral with some other elements of physics blasted together.

Enchanting and hauntingly beautiful.










A surprise recording by The London Philharmonic Orchestra of ''The Greatest Video Game Music Ever''.

The music was chosen from the current popular games going on sales figures. So by default it can't be ''The Greatest Video Game Music Ever''.

Despite the misleading title it does have some true classics like Tetris A, Liberi Fatali, Zelda Suite, Metal Gear Solid Theme, Super Mario Bros, Final Fantasy Theme.

The rest is American drivel, bland boring orchestra for blasting alien space arabs.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Sibelius: Symphonies - Vanska/Lahti SO
Schumann: Symphonies - Gardiner/ORR
Shostakovich: Symphonies - Barshai/WDR SO
Britten: String Quartets - Belcea Qt
Chopin: Piano Woks - Magaloff
Cherubini: String Quartets - Melos Qt
Beethoven: Piano Trios - Beaux Arts Trio
Ravel/Chausson: Piano Trios - Beaux Arts Trio
Ravel: Piano Works - Argerich
Bruckner: Masses - Jochum/BPO


----------

